# Autosleeper Talisman extension ladder in stainless steel



## normskie (Apr 19, 2009)

[Does anyone know where I can purchase a 2nd hand stainless steel extension ladder for a Autosleeper Talisman or Executive please leave a message on forum or contact me on 07785 180222 iont=Arial] [/font] 
thanks Norman Miller (Normskie)


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Norman,

I had a new s/s ladder made for my Executive by Warren Engineering of Tewkesbury: Tel 01684 298000

This company made the roof racks and ladders for the A/S monocoques and still have the patterns.

It wasn't cheap at just over £100.00 (inclusive of vat and delivery to Carlisle), but it is extremely well made.

I have no connection with the company, just a satisfied customer.

Mark


----------



## normskie (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Mark I contacted Warren engineering and they made me one,and I picked it up a few weeks ago while I was on holiday
many thanks for your reply to my forum
regards Norman Miller (Normskie  )


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Glad to be of assistance Norman.

Mark


----------

